#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Can't translate

## flashpanther

I am in a relationship. Early days. I can not translate this line though. Looks strange each on-line translator. Please can someone help me. It's killing me not knowing what it means. I've added a second line if anyone is kind enough to help also.

1) ฉันจะนอนแล้วนะที่รัก ตอนนี้เวลาในประเทศไทย ตี3

2) ฉันจะไม่ทำงานที่บา

Thank you kindly if anyone can help. 
My 'complete thai' book/cd arrives tomorrow. I am determined to learn the language!

Andrew.

----------


## jizzybloke

1, I will go to sleep already darling now in thailand already 3 am

2, I will not work in bar

----------


## S Landreth

1) I'm going to bed, darling. It's 3am in Thailand.

2) I'm not going to work at the ba

from the girlfriend,.........ba (what?). did you copy and paste the entire note?

----------


## jizzybloke

I can't read any Thai at all, That was translated by the nightmare!

----------


## flashpanther

> I can't read any Thai at all, That was translated by the nightmare!


What nightmare? 555

----------


## flashpanther

> 1) I'm going to bed, darling. It's 3am in Thailand.
> 
> 2) I'm not going to work at the ba
> 
> from the girlfriend,.........ba (what?). did you copy and paste the entire note?


I get bath or cuba from online translators. I suspect it means bar. Yes the whole text was copied and pasted for that line. First line... online translators got the first half... but totally messed up the 3am part?!

I'm using babylon and google. I check both to compare. Doing same for replying back. Far from ideal. I know. Book and CD comes tomorrow. I hope I'm a very fast learner lol. Some online translations are leading to unnecessary worry and confusion. On both our parts ha ha.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## flashpanther

> 1, I will go to sleep already darling now in thailand already 3 am
> 
> 2, I will not work in bar


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

nightmare=Mrs  :Smile:

----------


## flashpanther

> nightmare=Mrs


That's not a very nice thing to say. lol.
I bet she secretly (or openly) calls you Ting Tong ha ha.
Tell her thank you for me please.

If she is interested I have 3 more lines below I haven't the foggiest what they mean from a few days ago in my text messages. It led to the girl getting upset and telling me 'in general you don't understand what I say'. That hurt me.

1) ฉันเห็นหน้าคุณทุกวันฉันมีความสุกแล้ว
2) คุณok กลับลูกสาวฉันไหม
3) ฉันจะแตงงานกลับคุณที่รัก

----------


## BaitongBoy

3:00 am is about the time the bar girls have finished their shift and are eating on the street or arriving home for an early sleep...

Is she in Bangkok?...

----------


## flashpanther

> 3:00 am is about the time the bar girls have finished their shift and are eating on the street or arriving home for an early sleep...
> 
> Is she in Bangkok?...


She was in Bangkok. She moved back North East soon after I left. So she says. She's been texting me all times of the day and today posted photos of her daughters birthday. I'm not an idiot. Not every girl is scamming Farang. She's been texting me between 11 and 3 am. Earlier at 7pm. Earlier at 11am. I was in bed between those two times, GMT time lol.

Just hoped for the translations.

Please no bitter comments based on your own experiences. You don't know my story. But we are the same age. I ain't old enough to be her Dad (or Granddad). Sorry. Not an insult. Just explaining as much as I feel (i don't) need to.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## astasinim

1. I see you every day and I am happy
2. Are you Ok that I have a daughter
3. I will marry you my darling

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Please no bitter comments based on your own experiences. You don't know my story. But we are the same age. I ain't old enough to be her Dad (or Granddad). Sorry. Not an insult. Just explaining as much as I feel (i don't) need to.


Nothing bitter at all, flashpanther...I don't care how old you both are...And yes, you don't have to explain anything...It's entirely up to you...

I have some good lady friends from Bangkok who don't tell me that they "will not work in the bar"...It would never enter the conversation...

Oh, I have a few friends who do work in the bars, as well...And I treat them with the same respect...And some of the things they tell me are very interesting and entertaining...Can be a lot of fun...

Sincerely wish you good luck with your friend...Apologies if you thought I was being demeaning...I just like the ladies a lot, and I truly don't mind which walk of life they come from...Everybody has a story, and I love to listen...

----------


## flashpanther

> Originally Posted by flashpanther
> 
> Please no bitter comments based on your own experiences. You don't know my story. But we are the same age. I ain't old enough to be her Dad (or Granddad). Sorry. Not an insult. Just explaining as much as I feel (i don't) need to.
> 
> 
> Nothing bitter at all, flashpanther...I don't care how old you both are...And yes, you don't have to explain anything...It's entirely up to you...
> 
> I have some good lady friends from Bangkok who don't tell me that they "will not work in the bar"...It would never enter the conversation...
> 
> ...


True. I don't judge. You just seemed to make an assumption. Each to their own. Everyone one is different. I apologise if I offended. Did not mean to.

----------


## flashpanther

> 1. I see you every day and I am happy
> 2. Are you Ok that I have a daughter
> 3. I will marry you my darling



Finally. No longer lost in translation. Appreciated. GREATLY

----------


## astasinim

^^
No worries.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> True. I don't judge. You just seemed to make an assumption. Each to their own. Everyone one is different. I apologise if I offended. Did not mean to.


Mais pen rais, khap...No worries...That's about the limit of my Thai...and Oz-tralian!...heh...

----------


## slackula

Why is this guy's repo all red already?

He was just asking a question after all and TD is as good as anywhere to get an answer. Our cynicism may be somewhat well founded on such things but live and let live, benefit of the doubt and all that.

----------


## flashpanther

> Why is this guy's repo all red already?
> 
> He was just asking a question after all and TD is as good as anywhere to get an answer. Our cynicism may be somewhat well founded on such things but live and let live, benefit of the doubt and all that.


I don't care. Someone obv with chip on shoulder. It don't bother me.

----------


## armstrong

why is she texting you in Thai if you can't read it?    that's just mental.

----------


## flashpanther

> why is she texting you in Thai if you can't read it?    that's just mental.


Her English is fair in speaking. So your reading and writing will be poor.
It is easier for us to let her type in Thai script and me to try and translate.
It's call love. I do it for her. She is going to learn English. I will learn Thai.
Things will improve. Then will mix it to help with the learning.
But it is irrelevant really to the asking of a translation.
I can see how it appears 'Ting Tong', hell maybe it is.
That is the kind of guy I am.
 ::spin::

----------


## kingwilly

How long have you two craxy love birds been together?

----------


## flashpanther

> How long have you two craxy love birds been together?


The first night we was at it for two hours... then again after 3 hours kip for another hour. It's all on tape. Now put it away kid and don't forget your fly. 
 :cmn: 
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## toddaniels

I find it more than a little strange she'd text you in thai knowing full well you can't read a lick of it.  Those online translation sites often yield hilarious results from Thai goin' to English.

Factor in the Thais habit of purposely misspelling "chat-sa-peak-thai" (thai in sms's and chat) and you get pure gibberish. Of note is the word "บา" which is the English word "bar" but spelled in Thai as บาร์ and you begin to see the problem. Also the time dealy, ตี denotes morning hours between 1:00 a.m. and 5:00 a.m, BUT it's also the Thai verb for "hit, strike or whip" so depending on context you can start to see the problem online translators have telling which meaning is what for words.

Try pasting the text into either thai2english; Thai to English dictionary, translation & transliteration - Thai2English or thai-language dot com's bulk look up function; thai-language.com - Dictionary

It's also my experience that about any Thai under 35 can read, understand and type rudimentary engrish. Observationally; I'd have her switch to engrish (what passes for English with these people) until you get a better handle on your ability to read the Thai language. 

I don't think anyone's casting dispersions err, I mean casting aspersions on your relationship or tryin' to piss in your warm Chang beer with our observations.  You certainly ain't the first foreigner to wash up here fall in love w/a bar gurl; start a long distance relationship with one, and you ain't gonna be the last either.  

Hope it works out, good on you for being determined to learn the language. You'll get a lot father speakin Thai to these people than you will compelling them to attempt to speak English.

As far as the translations provided by other posters, they're as good as you're gonna get accuracy wise. Again good luck...

----------


## flashpanther

She is from Isaan. I think I got out of someone she had only been in the City 2 weeks. Her English is poor. But understandable when talking enough. She will not be able to text in English though.

The bar example you got the wrong way round I believe. But I agree. It is difficult. A bridge to cross. She'll have to learn English. I'll have to learn Thai. Not an easy feet.

I agree with the history of relationship. I've read about past experiences. I struggle to find ones that failed where they are a similar age though. Usually find those on youtube and successful. But I know the traps of some whom have thai husbands. It's awful to think their husbands let them do it. But that is part of understanding their culture. I am under no illusions. Just planning ahead if it works out. Maybe I am being played. If I am she has to have a husband.

If anyone is interested again. Few translations if possible I struggled on. I asked if she had brothers and sisters. I also asked if she was the eldest sister.

ฉันพี่สาว4คน

ฉันพี่ชาย5คน

ฉันน้องสาว2คน

I think she says she has 4 sisters, 5 brothers. She has 2 younger sisters so she is second eldest sister. Bloody big family... if the brothers are all really brothers.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neverna

4 older sisters
5 older brothers
2 younger sisters

She has 11 brothers and sisters. 12 kids in total. Big family.

----------


## kingwilly

> She is from Isaan. I think I got out of someone she had only been in the City 2 weeks.


They all say that. Don't be arrogant just because you're young, they can scam young guys just as easily as old guys. Or it could well be true love also. Only you can decide that. Good luck.

----------


## flashpanther

> They all say that. Don't be arrogant just because you're young, they can scam young guys just as easily as old guys. Or it could well be true love also. Only you can decide that. Good luck.


Starting to doubt it is now. I do love her. I could do better. But I really liked her mannerism. The little things. Not any fake eye fluttering, but the way see sang, the way she'd screw her face up shake her head and say what as I stared into her eyes. Never ever would go with a girl with a child ever. But I dropped all my standards. PROB for nothing now. We'll see. I am 50 50 if she did go back to Isaan. Another person on LINE app posted similar photos of a meal her mother prepared. Same meal. But now that man has a cover photo of her and her daughter plus a baby. I don't believe a brother, friend or her sisters husband would do that. He's really ugly but starting to think it is her partner. I hope not. I have questioned it to her and sent screen shot of his cover photo. Not doubt she will not understand and make little effort to convince me they are not together. Will see 5 hours or so when she reads all my messages to her. I would have married her. Hurts. But I guess I am just another farang fool she was playing a game with. To think I would have paid all that money involved in the end for visa etc both for her and daughter. If they are together I truely feel sorry for her. In the position she is and what she could have had with me. So maybe I am not the actual fool here.

You can all jock and mock me now. I can't feel any worse. So get your fix. Gloat. Permission granted.
 :tieme:

----------


## flashpanther

> 4 older sisters
> 5 older brothers
> 2 younger sisters
> 
> She has 11 brothers and sisters. 12 kids in total. Big family.


Thank you. Appreciated. I am sure one of those brothers is her husband. All brothers being elder I am sure they had her also.  :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

are you on the sauce ?

----------


## flashpanther

An old message this one but I couldn't translate. If  someone is willibg to help please

ฉนต้องการให้คุณกลับมาหาฉนเร็ว

----------


## flashpanther

ไม่เข้าใจอะไรฉนรักคุณไอ

----------


## flashpanther

okคุณเรียรู้ฉนแต่ฉนรักคุณคนเดียว

----------


## flashpanther

ที่รักคุณกินข้าวยัง

----------


## flashpanther

This could be her biggest lie "ฉันไม่ทำลายใจของคนที่ฉันรัก"

----------


## flashpanther

เด็กที่คุณเห็นสองคนลูกฉัน 1คนลูกสาวสาย

----------


## Neverna

ฉนต้องการให้คุณกลับมาหาฉนเร็ว 
I need you to come back to me quickly

okคุณเรียรู้ฉนแต่ฉนรักคุณคนเดียว 
OK you learnt about (found out about?) me but I love you only 

ที่รักคุณกินข้าวยัง  
Darling have you eaten yet?

----------


## flashpanther

> ฉนต้องการให้คุณกลับมาหาฉนเร็ว 
> I need you to come back to me quickly
> 
> okคุณเรียรู้ฉนแต่ฉนรักคุณคนเดียว 
> OK you learnt about (found out about?) me but I love you only 
> 
> ที่รักคุณกินข้าวยัง  
> Darling have you eaten yet?


Thank you ever soo much.
I think our misunderstanding was explain.
I was paranoid.

เด็กคนนั้นเป็นลูกน้องสาวฉัน

Could you translate this anyone.
I get feeling the man is actual just a female acting friend.

----------


## sabang

> I find it more than a little strange she'd text you in thai


Why- wouldn't it be a little more strange if a gal fresh from the moo ban could text in English? That would mean she's using a translator- which would mean in turn she is plugged into the good old bargirl network.

----------


## toddaniels

I think some posers err posters are more tha a little outta touch with just how "connected" the rural Thais are nowadays, especially younger ones!! Nearly every smart phone sold in this country comes with some b/s thai-engrish translator ap for free.

Christ I just came back from one of those "dog-n-pony show" foreigner/thai weddings in the middle of nowhere in Sa Kaeo Province; yet EVERY single person under about 30 had a smart phone, could speak and text in rudimentary engrish.. If a thai EVER went to school in this country they learned English. Now it might be that whacky thai accented stuff with the whacked sentence structure, but it's definitely understandable engrish..

The "act" that Thais don't know, don't speak or don't understand what passes for engrish here is just that, an act. 

Most younger Thais understand English just fine if you speak slowly, now they may not answer in engrish, preferring Thai (so they don't lose face speaking wrong), but they all have the ability to answer back. 

That she speaks something resembling engrish isn't as big a red flag as the location of where you met her. As I said, most younger thais speak just fine IF you make 'em or if they need to. 

Now I think the O/P might be more than a little paranoid thinking ever male Thai in any picture has "also had her too", but hey, what ever floats his boat.

เด็กคนนั้นเป็นลูกน้องสาวฉัน <=> "That child is my younger sister's kid"...

----------


## flashpanther

She understood english spoken by the majority. But I guess typing and writing is another game.

----------


## toddaniels

As I have stated earlier, almost any Thai under 35 can certainly read, write and text in pidgin engrish enough to be understood. 
Factor in the "industry" she is (or was) employed in and I'd imagine her ability would increase seeing as that is a necessary skill-set to interact with foreigners. That she is fresh outta a one buffalo village in Nakhon Nowhere plays very little role in her ability to read/text in engrish. If she ever went to school she learned engrish...

You've certainly posted your requests for translations on enough forums about the Thai language. That you sought out those forums is to be admired..  

My advice; start learning Thai. I mean, 67+ million people in this country seem to read/speak/understand Thai just fine.  While it is entirely plausible that one percent of the world's population is indeed smarter than you are, it is statistically impossible that all 67+ million of them are thais. :mid: 

Good Luck...

----------


## flashpanther

ฉันมีความสุกที่มีคุณ

Any ideas please.
I get two completely different translations.

By the way the relationship is going very well.
We appear to both be completely in love now.
A fair few tears missing one another since last visit.

----------


## Rural Surin

> ฉันมีความสุกที่มีคุณ


_I have a good sense/feeling about [having] you [in my life]._

----------


## snakeeyes

> Originally Posted by flashpanther
> 
> 
> ฉันมีความสุกที่มีคุณ
> 
> 
> 
> _I have a good sense/feeling about [having] you [in my life]._



She told you to fook off and the sooner the better ,  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> ฉันมีความสุกที่มีคุณ
> 
> Any ideas please.
> I get two completely different translations.


ฉันมีความสุกที่มีคุณ
Chan me kwaam suk ti me khun
I am happy that I have you. 


* She made a spelling mistake (ความสุข). That might have affected the translation you got.

----------


## Catweazle

Must say, her thai is very poor. There are several mistakes in her spelling

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

She is from Isaan


Wouldn't bother learning Thai then.

----------


## NickA

quite a lot of spelling mistakes.... or could just be lazy/text speak

----------


## toddaniels

> She is from Isaan
> 
> Wouldn't bother learning Thai then.


You sure live up to your user name there "Smug Farang Bore"..

Every "isaanite" I've met in the country seemed to speak/understand the "government approved version of thai" (which BTW is; Central Thai), just fine. 

Now they might speak one of the 4 or 5 isaan dialects at home, but seeing as every t/v show, every FM radio station, ALL government officials & offices along with every school in the country teaches Central Thai, if I was a betting man, I'd bet dollars to durian they can all speak/understand Central Thai just fine.

There is very little "bang-4-the-baht" learning Isaan Thai. It's just not that useful.. Christ even living in Isaan, if you drove 60 KM you might be in an area which uses another isaan dialect. Korat Isaan isn't the dialect spoken anywhere but Korat province, Surin Isaan is different from Nong Khai Isaan, which is also different from Ubon Isaan.

Learn Central Thai, talk to all 67+ million of these people, or learn Isaan and talk to a handfull.. The choice is yours, but given the sizable investment of time, effort and energy you'd put into learning the language, I'd opt for the best ROI...  Then again that's just me..

As far as the spelling mistakes in the texts, they are puzzling and posters on other forums also weighed in on this fact.  It's certainly NOT that she's an isaanite, because she's typin' Central Thai. 

So far the excuses offered out by the O/P as far as why there are so many mistakes ring pretty hollow.  No one's been able to figure it out..  

Then again, seeing as the conversations are pretty mundane, and boilerplate, there's not a lot of misunderstanding what she's tryin' to say IF you can read even basic Thai..

----------


## Neverna

I wouldn't attach too much importance to the spelling mistakes. Just read through a few threads on this forum (or any other English language forum) and you'll see plenty. Hell, some people even write "should of" and "would of" instead of 'should have' and 'would have' (or should've/would've). Some posters might not actually know but I suspect most simply don't care or don't think it's important. Maybe the person who wrote the texts is the same.

----------


## Neverna

^ Not forgetting the native English speakers who don't know the difference between  they're, there and their, or between your and you're, and the people who incorrectly write then instead of than (seems to be people from the US and Canada who make that mistake) and Scousers who don't know the difference between are and our.

And there are plenty of native English speakers who don't know the diference between spelling a plural noun and using an apostrophe and an s. (dogs v dog's, for example).

----------


## charleyboy

^Your rite on their, Nervana!

----------


## Neverna

Chearz, m8.

----------


## Bobcock

There are two Americanisms that do my head it.....

I could care less instead of *I couldn't care less*..... they just cannot get that even when explained and 

me either instead of *me neither.....*

----------


## Chopin99

> 1, I will go to sleep already darling now in thailand already 3 am
> 
> 2, I will not work in bar



the above is right

Just... second opinion

----------


## Chopin99

> ฉันพี่สาว4คน
> 
> ฉันพี่ชาย5คน
> 
> ฉันน้องสาว2คน
> 
> I think she says she has 4 sisters, 5 brothers. She has 2 younger sisters so she is second eldest sister. Bloody big family... if the brothers are all really brothers.


nope, this means she has 4 older sisters, 5 older brothers and then 2 younger sisters

which means she is the 10th....

----------


## Chopin99

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> ฉนต้องการให้คุณกลับมาหาฉนเร็ว 
> I need you to come back to me quickly
> 
> okคุณเรียรู้ฉนแต่ฉนรักคุณคนเดียว 
> OK you learnt about (found out about?) me but I love you only 
> 
> ...


เด็กคนนั้นเป็นลูกน้องสาวฉัน
that child is my sis's daughter.

----------


## Chopin99

sorry that I double translated...


at first i havent noticed that there'r 2nd and 3rd pages

 :Very Happy:

----------

